

Apple Music is poised to kill every other streaming service - niravs
https://medium.com/@savjani/apple-music-is-poised-to-to-kill-every-other-streaming-service-cb190a1ecf07

======
chmaynard
Yes, the author gets it. No other music streaming service can come close to
what Apple will offer in terms of the complete customer experience.

What puzzles me is that Apple has been streaming its entire iTunes music
library for several years via iTunes Radio, yet Apple is marketing Apple Music
as an entirely new venture. iTunes Radio is ad-free if you pay $25/year for
iTunes Match. That means their current streaming service costs at most about
$2/month.

------
abc_lisper
This is possible. I think they would do 2 year free subscription though, for
that is when people would switch their phones anyways.

